# A very worthy cause



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Guy and gals, this is a very good cause and worth a look and maybe some bidding.......

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/a-custom-ruger-1022-for-project-valour-it/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=August+15%2C+2012+Crossbow


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

A great cause! If you want a great 22 the Ruger 10/22 is it. I have one and for the money you can't go wrong. They are one of the most versatile guns on the market and as for Project Valour you can't go wrong either. Support our Troops !!! 
Thanks 220swift for the link.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! Opening bid was $1000.00. I'm impressed. I hope this rifle brings many times that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good cause, just a little out of my price range.
Thanks for posting Mike


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome rig ! Always glad to hear folks are looking out for our troops and their families. I'm gonna keep an eye on the auction and see how it does. Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i got one 2 very nice guns had 2 of them but lost it in the river man that hurt when that happend it was a say day


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just checked, bid currently at $1125.00........


----------

